# Football Fans Check out these Wide Receivers;)



## Denise1952 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

It's not football, but that pooch sure has showmanship. :clap:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> It's not football, but that pooch sure has showmanship. :clap:



No, but I bet those receivers would sure like to have that dogs skill, LOL!!


----------

